# PETER German clock



## shelleytb2003 (Nov 5, 2018)

Morning all, I picked up this lovely unusual clock at a car boot sale. Can't find one like it on the Internet. Has PETER Germany 4 Rubis with a number 8 in a circle on the clock face. Unusual numbers. The clock actually turns 360 degrees on a stand. If anyone could give a date this was produced or any other info it would be greatly appreciated. Tried to add photos but can't seem to do so.

Many thanks


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Unfortunately mate, unless you manage to post a pic or two up here, I think it's unlikely anyone will be able to shed any light on your item. There is a guide for posting pics here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed

Alternatively, you can host your photos on the forum for just £5 per year, and insert them directly from there. A guide for how to do that is here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/105166-how-to-add-images-to-the-gallery-and-insert-them-into-your-posts/&do=embed

You're not the first person to struggle posting photos on here, but once you get it sorted it's really quite simple. I use Flickr for mine, but there are various other alternatives that do the same thing.

Good luck anyway, and welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## shelleytb2003 (Nov 5, 2018)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/6j6u9cxzpgreyg1/AAANLIMaeGCJtvx5nVjurwiDa

Can you let me know if this works please


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, that link works, but I can't shed any light on the clock, sorry.


----------



## shelleytb2003 (Nov 5, 2018)

Can't fjnd anything like it online, it's strange. Hopefully someone will know something


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The 8 in a circle means it is a 8 day clock on one winding, nice looking clock!


----------



## shelleytb2003 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks that explains that part. Do you know where I could find anything else out about it please?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Appears to be a trademark used by one company to make "special" pieces for a company called "Wecker" 
Info from mikrolisk.de



*Peter *(im Rechteck)










Niedereschach-RottweilUhrenfabrik */ *Andreas Peter

Rottweil, Deutschland; Spezialist für Wecker


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Isn't Wecker the German word for alarm clock.....wake up..... the fact that it has a capital W is German grammar as all German nouns have a capital letter.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Can't help with dating it, but great looking clock!


----------

